# Adding backsplash to workbench



## totalrewind (Mar 6, 2012)

Hey all,

I have a workbench that sits against the wall. You know whenever that happens, every screw wants to roll off the back edge and down the hole.

Therefore, I want to add a backsplash, but I was thinking that while I'm at it, it would be handy to built it out and have electrical outlets (who knows, perhaps even air) in there as well.

Thoughts on how you would go about this?

I was thinking maybe a long plywood box… but what about electrical safety? Or perhaps use a metal stud… but then I'd have to enclose the open side somehow…??

What do you think?


----------



## Axis39 (Jul 3, 2019)

Proper electrical boxes inside a plywood box is fine. Air would be simple enough run through metal piping as well.

I don't think a metal stud buys you any real safety. Seriously, if you have sparks popping out of any electrical box you've installed, you've got bigger problems!


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

KISS Method: a piece of plywood (or pegboard framed out) added to the back of the bench and add a power strip. Hubby recently added a pull down from the ceiling reel type power cord in the shop. Very handy when needed and retracts out of the way when not. I know that there are air hose versions as well. My 2 cents.


----------



## BurlyBob (Mar 13, 2012)

All of those like really fine ideas. Just remember to figure out how to your going to move your bench to the next shop.


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

What i would do is take some 3/4 ply i had laying around, cut to the length of bench. Screw a power outlet/surge protector onto it horizontally(most have keyholes on the back for mounting), mount air outlet onto it if desired. Then screw the plywood to the back of the bench so the outlets are at least a few inches higher than the bench. Live with it like that a few weeks to see how i like it.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Dec 15, 2017)

this is the "backsplash" on my hobby bench. (more of a "backboard").
personally, I prefer the electrical outlets below the table top so you 
don't drag cords on top of the work surfaces and projects being worked on.
framed out pegboard can be very handy in organizing your frequently used tools.
[and a couple of 18" thin fluorescent lights help with the vision impaired].
a photo of your workbench would be helpful for more appropriate feedback.



















.


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

> this is the "backsplash" on my hobby bench. (more of a "backboard").
> personally, I prefer the electrical outlets below the table top so you
> don t drag cords on top of the work surfaces and projects being worked on.
> framed out pegboard can be very handy in organizing your frequently used tools.
> ...


----------



## totalrewind (Mar 6, 2012)

> this is the "backsplash" on my hobby bench. (more of a "backboard").
> personally, I prefer the electrical outlets below the table top so you
> don t drag cords on top of the work surfaces and projects being worked on.
> framed out pegboard can be very handy in organizing your frequently used tools.
> ...


Ooh nice! My bench has steel legs, but I'm really liking the idea of screwing a plug strip to one or both ends. Good thought about dragging the cords across your project.

Then all I'd need is a strip of ply across the back like SMP suggested.

I already have a tool wall, but the idea of keeping the lights with the bench has great appeal. Maybe I'll do something like yours, only without a back.


----------



## OleGrump (Jun 16, 2017)

I agree with SMP. Doing it that way will allow you to see how you like the arrangement and be easy to move if/when needed. You already know that there are all manner of tool rack systems you can make to attach to the back splash as long as you make it tall enough. keeping commonly used tools like a tape and combination square, safety glasses etc there makes them SO handy to find. Also a great place to store your glues, 3-In -! oil, etc


----------

